# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  κεντρικο κλειδωμα και αλαρμ

## turboallani

καλησπερα παιδια εχω παραγγειλη ενα κιτ με κεντρικο κλειδωμα (χωρις συναγερμο ) και το κυκλωματικο ειναι αυτο
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/778/5...507778_752.jpg δεν μπορω ομως να καταλαβω τα αλαρμ πως θα τα συνδεσω να πανω εκει  βλεπω που λεει το καφε και το ασπρο πανε στον τριγκερ αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πιο θα παει γειωση και γενικα πως θα γινει   καταρχιν να σας πω οτι εχω σκεφτει να παρω απ την ασφαλειοθηκη απ τα αλαρμ που δινει 12 συνεχεια και να το συνδεσω πανω σ αυτα τα καλωδια γινεται  γιατι θελω να αποφυγω να παρω απ τον διακοπτη γιατι ειναι λιγο δθσκολο να επεμβω αλλα οπως το χω σκεφτει το ιδιο ειναι γιατι το ιδιο καλωδιο που φευγει απ την ασφαλειοθηκη παει στον διακοπτη  σας ρωταω γιατι δεν ξερω αν ειναι καποιος αλλος ο τροπος συνδεσης των αλαρμ πανω σε τετοια συστηματα  ευχαριστω εκ το προτερον

----------


## vasilimertzani

Alarm εδω δεν συνδεονται.το καφε ασπρο ειναι ενας διπλος διακοπτης.Στην μια μερα δινει γειωση στο καφε την αλλη δινει γειωση στο ασπρο και κλειδωνει ξεκλειδωνει.

----------


## Alxnks

Ευκολότερο θα ήταν να είχες πάρει κιτ που να συνδέεται με τα αλαρμ. Αν θες τώρα να το κανεις μόνος σου, θα πρεπει να παίξεις με ρελεδακια χρησιμοποιώντας τις εντολές στο μπλε και στο πρασινο. Λογικά όμως θα πάρεις το ιδιο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα στα αλαρμ..ενα άναμμα, εκτός αν αποφάσεις να εμβαθυνεις κι άλλο. Ηδη αγοραζοντας 2 ρελεδακια στην τοπική αγορά θα εχεις ξεφυγει από το να το αγοραζες έτοιμο (που θα είχε και διαφορετικό οπτικό συνιαλο, ίσως και να συνδεόταν και με κόρνα)...οποτε το να μπλεξεις πιο βαθιά για μένα δεν αξίζει σε χρημα-κοπο-χρονο.

----------


## turboallani

Καταλαβαινω τι λετε αλλα ολα τα κιτ που ηταν χωρις αλαρμ ιδιο στυλ ειχαν , αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωαη ειναι οτι ενας που εχει το ιδιο κιτ με καποια συνδεσμολογια την οποια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως εχει συνδεσει καταφερνει να αναψει λαμπακι στην πεειπτωση μου τ αλαρμ δειτε:
https://youtu.be/XkRdZSzw5w4
Και αυτος με το μπλε και το πρασινο το κανει? Δεν με.πειρςζει να εχω ενα απλο αναμα απλα αν παρω απο ασφαλειοθηκη που δινει 12 συνεχεια και το συνδεσω πανω εκει δεν νομιζω να εχω αποτελεσμα καπως αλλιως πρεπει να γινει

----------


## Alxnks

Το κιτ που περιγράφει αυτός δείχνει να είναι διαφορετικό..αν ακούσεις προς το τέλος μιλάει και για εξοδο σειρήνας αλλά (αναρωτιέται?) και για εντολή ανοίγματος πορτ μπαγκαζ (σε κάμποσα αυτοκινητα ανοίγει απο μέσα ηλεκτρικά κι όχι με ντιζα, οποτε μπορεί να γίνει και με σχετικό τηλεχειρισμό...κι εγώ έτσι το έχω στο δικο μου).

----------


## turboallani

> Το κιτ που περιγράφει αυτός δείχνει να είναι διαφορετικό..αν ακούσεις προς το τέλος μιλάει και για εξοδο σειρήνας αλλά (αναρωτιέται?) και για εντολή ανοίγματος πορτ μπαγκαζ (σε κάμποσα αυτοκινητα ανοίγει απο μέσα ηλεκτρικά κι όχι με ντιζα, οποτε μπορεί να γίνει και με σχετικό τηλεχειρισμό...κι εγώ έτσι το έχω στο δικο μου).


Βασικα αυτο το κιτ ειναι απ ebay το ιδιο ειναι με.ιδιεσειτουργιες απλα εχει αλλο μαστερ αυτος , για σειρηνα μπορει να λεει επειδη στην.περιγραφη του προιοντοςεει οτι μπορει να συνδυαστει με κιτ συναγερμου , αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση το προβλημα που εχει και η συνδεσμογια που κανει , εγω αρχικα θα το βαλω και χωρις αλαρμ αλλα αν γινοτανε καπως να τι φτιαξω καλυτερο θα ηταν

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Βασικα αυτο το κιτ ειναι απ ebay το ιδιο ειναι με.ιδιεσειτουργιες απλα εχει αλλο μαστερ αυτος , για σειρηνα μπορει να λεει επειδη στην.περιγραφη του προιοντοςεει οτι μπορει να συνδυαστει με κιτ συναγερμου , αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση το προβλημα που εχει και η συνδεσμογια που κανει , εγω αρχικα θα το βαλω και χωρις αλαρμ αλλα αν γινοτανε καπως να τι φτιαξω καλυτερο θα ηταν


Δεν νομιζω να ειναι το ιδιο.ΔΕν φαινεται να εχει βαλει κατι εξτρα πανω του ωστε να οδηγει τα φλας.
παρε ενα τετοιο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-...item5d4e007692

δες εδω αυτο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Door-Car...item4ae45b4eb7

----------


## turboallani

> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι το ιδιο.ΔΕν φαινεται να εχει βαλει κατι εξτρα πανω του ωστε να οδηγει τα φλας.
> παρε ενα τετοιο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-...item5d4e007692
> 
> δες εδω αυτο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Door-Car...item4ae45b4eb7


Ηθελα να εχει και τους μηχανισμους μαζι , πηρα  αυτο εδω που ειναι ιδιο σαν αυτο που μου στειλες δεν ξεεω αν εχει τη λειουργια  με τα αλαρμ ουτε αυτο που πηρα ουε αυτο που μου εστειλες , και ουτε στην περιγραφη λεει κατι , αυριο θα το εχω ατα χερια μου http://m.ebay.com/itm/190833694642?txnId=1123722560009

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ηθελα να εχει και τους μηχανισμους μαζι , πηρα  αυτο εδω που ειναι ιδιο σαν αυτο που μου στειλες δεν ξεεω αν εχει τη λειουργια  με τα αλαρμ ουτε αυτο που πηρα ουε αυτο που μου εστειλες , και ουτε στην περιγραφη λεει κατι , αυριο θα το εχω ατα χερια μου http://m.ebay.com/itm/190833694642?txnId=1123722560009


ναι εχεις δικιο.τΟ πρωτο λινκ στο εστειλα γιατι νομιζα δεν εχεις τον τηλεχειρισμο οποτε με αυτο εκανες δουλεια.Το δευτερο τομ μπερδεψα με καποιο αλλο συστημα που εγραφε οτι αναβει τα φλας.
Αν παντως εσενα ειναι αυτο το σχεδιο που ανεβασες δεν μπορουν να συνδεθουν.Κανε και μια ερωτηση στον πωλητη βεβαια,δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι.

----------

